# Blaupunkt screen aerial



## alonsos (Feb 14, 2014)

Autocruise star spirit 2005
Just fitted radio Blaupunkt atlanta ,now onto the Aerial same make blaupunkt & it's a screen aerial £29.99 
the fitting info (not good)has anyone fitted one of these ?


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

After messing around with a couple of stick on screen aerials with poor reception as the result, decided to fit a good quality DAB/ FM aerial to the roof,
The reception is now first class, went to Scotland at Easter and had no problem picking up all the channels We like almost anywhere,
IMO a poor roof aerial will out perform a quality stick on one, so in my case it's a no contest!


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

there's a similar thread here - http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-112992.html - different m/h, same aerial so I guess similar issues to fit.

and I have roughly done the same as flyinghigh and fitted a body mounted one for better reception

all screen mounted ones in m/hs suffer poor reception


----------



## Paddy7 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi i have fitted the blaupunkt stick on unit to my screen, and it has improved the reception, but it is still not as good as a cheap car.

Flyinghigh, which roof mount ariel did you use?

Paddy.


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi Paddy

I went to Dabonwheels and brought a kinetic DRA-6004 aerial,

http://www.dabonwheels.co.uk/Kinetic_DRA-6004_FM-AM_DAB_car_aerial.html

You need to make sure you have a good ground plane, IE the bottom of the aerial is grounded to the bodywork earth,
My Motor home uses fibreglass composite foam construction so I needed to produce an artificial ground plane by using stick on copper tape radiating out from the base of the aerial with one being connected to a good earthing point,,
It's a bit of a palaver but once done makes a quantum leap in reception capability,
The copper tape if you need it is easily available from gardens centres,
It's use around flower pots to stop snails/ slugs devouring your plants,


----------

